# Announcing the Official AlpineZone iPhone / iPad App



## Nick (Feb 27, 2013)

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/alpinezone-northeast-ski-forum/id603203933?mt=8

We finally got it done! 

Give it a whirl. Only Ski Stef was able to test this so we want to make sure it works OK for all of you with iPhones. 

It's free!


----------



## madriverjack (Feb 27, 2013)

Just got it


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 27, 2013)

Looks good. Can I get rid of the unread counter?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 27, 2013)

Tried to  upload photo and got error message


----------



## Nick (Feb 27, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> Tried to  upload photo and got error message



What was the error message?


----------



## ski stef (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## ski stef (Feb 27, 2013)

I could post fine


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 27, 2013)

would it be best to post probs here or would you rather we start a support thread?


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 27, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> Tried to upload photo and got error message



I couldn't upload photos on the Andriod app for a few weeks, but then all of a sudden it worked for me last weekend.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 27, 2013)

i went to add a photo to my post, i picked the 2nd icon on the bottom (to pick from stored photos) when i tried to attach i get this error


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 27, 2013)

this is the pic i wanted to upload, was wondering if there is a setting to remove the 99+ unread counter


----------



## Nick (Feb 27, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> would it be best to post probs here or would you rather we start a support thread?



Yeah let's try a new thread. Getting the app up was step 1. updating it is a whole 'nother story :lol:


----------



## Nick (Feb 27, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> I couldn't upload photos on the Andriod app for a few weeks, but then all of a sudden it worked for me last weekend.



There was an android update recently. Will check on the iPhone ones.


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 27, 2013)

Works fine for me!! 

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/119188-Bobcat!


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 27, 2013)

Cool, thanks will give it a try later.


----------



## Nick (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey if you guys like it, could you do a quick rating of it as well? That would be greatly appreciated! Of course, only if you plan on giving it 5 stars.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 27, 2013)

Can post but no pic


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 27, 2013)

Trying it out now:

Says I do not have permission to upload photo ...


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 27, 2013)

Got same error message


----------



## Nick (Feb 27, 2013)

Working on the image issue now to see what's up.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 27, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Trying it out now:
> 
> Says I do not have permission to upload photo ...





mriceyman said:


> Got same error message


u trying to upload to this thread? i couldn't here  but could to a diff thread, perahps this is an "admin" thread since it is in announcements.


----------



## TheBEast (Feb 27, 2013)

Just got it....can't wait to use it.  Nice....been waiting for the app!!


----------



## Nick (Feb 27, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> u trying to upload to this thread? i couldn't here  but could to a diff thread, perahps this is an "admin" thread since it is in announcements.



that might be why. Go try somewhere else. :lol:


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 27, 2013)

Yep pics work in other threads


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Glenn (Feb 28, 2013)

Gave it a quick look last night...looks good! The only thing I noticed..I couldn't see uploaded photos. Then again, I wasn't logged into the app.


----------



## hammer (Feb 28, 2013)

Not sure if anyone else has used it on a tablet yet but it works pretty well on my iPad.


----------



## Nick (Feb 28, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Gave it a quick look last night...looks good! The only thing I noticed..I couldn't see uploaded photos. Then again, I wasn't logged into the app.



I believe you need to be logged in


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 28, 2013)

hammer said:


> Not sure if anyone else has used it on a tablet yet but it works pretty well on my iPad.



I didn't want to be the first to try this! Glad it works.


----------



## hammer (Feb 28, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> I didn't want to be the first to try this! Glad it works.


It hasn't crashed yet but I'm a SW tester so I'll try...:wink:


----------



## Nick (Feb 28, 2013)

Don't forget to help us out and give us a good rating!!


----------



## Edd (Feb 28, 2013)

Pretty good on iOS. Very Tapatalky obviously. I'll definitely give a good rating but is anyone else experiencing a laggy quality? The touchscreen seems less responsive than normal using the app. Almost like an Android phone. Ha!


----------



## Glenn (Mar 1, 2013)

Edd said:


> Almost like an Android phone. Ha!



:lol:


----------



## planb420 (Mar 1, 2013)

Android app coming?
NM just found it


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 7, 2013)

app won't install on my older itouch.  i like to leave the old itouch by the bed for an alarm clock and quick check of news/weather/internet if i wake up and can't fall back to sleep.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 7, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> app won't install on my older itouch.  i like to leave the old itouch by the bed for an alarm clock and quick check of news/weather/internet if i wake up and can't fall back to sleep.



Update your iOS?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 7, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Update your iOS?


running the latest (4.2.1) available for that model itouch (gen 2).  apple is squeezing their customers to force hardware refresh.  its just an "spare" unit i leave around but it is losing value fast since lots of new apps won't install.  alarm clock still works tho!!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 7, 2013)

The thread title doesn't mention iPods.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 7, 2013)

if i browse apps from my ipod it shows up as available.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 3, 2014)

i like the app...

lately been a little buggy  - i had turned off all notification but suddenly started getting them again, i went in and turned them all off again but i still get notifications on my iphone when someone quotes me or responds to a thread i'm in (notification only on iphone from the app, not email).  

i see ads now.  while i don't mind them i thought once you logged in (i did) you wouldn't see them any longer.   AND... the ads are interested


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 8, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> i like the app...
> 
> lately been a little buggy  - i had turned off all notification but suddenly started getting them again, i went in and turned them all off again but i still get notifications on my iphone when someone quotes me or responds to a thread i'm in (notification only on iphone from the app, not email).
> 
> ...


Aren't the ads determined by your searches?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 8, 2014)

o3jeff said:


> Aren't the ads determined by your searches?



I thought so but this is my work phone and I use my personal one for the "questionable" stuff


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 8, 2014)

o3jeff said:


> Aren't the ads determined by your searches?



I'm bummed.  I have yet to be asked to find naughty buddies...

More on topic, I use AZ through tapatalk.  The AZ app crashes on my phone (iPhone 4s).  Not sure if it's a 4s issue, or maybe just my individual phone.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edd (Jan 8, 2014)

Someone brought this up in a different thread and at the time I didn't think much of it. He was asking how to make the app stop resetting itself when you leave it. 

For example, I just typed out a good chunk of a TR on my iPhone. I left the app to refer to a trail map on Safari. I go back to the AZ app and, poof, the app restarts and the TR, with pics, is gone. I'd only left the app for 1 minute.


----------



## Nick (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks for the notes. I'll report them to the developer. 

Regarding the ads, there should be ads in both versions, normally a 300x50 ad like you saw. That content isn't really appropriate though. I'll see why that's showing up. 

I was contemplating a paid version of the app without ads but not sure yet on that. Depends on feedback, i suppose. 

I will try to review this soon, if you guys have crashes please let me know.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 8, 2014)

Like I mentioned, mine crashes all the time, so I don't use the app...  Until there is some sort of update, I will continue to use AZ via tapatalk...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 27, 2014)

Just installed the new app.  It functions just like tapatalk, but has little banner ads amongst the posts...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Jan 28, 2014)

Yeah, the old version had the banners also, however we didn't have any sponsors yet


----------



## Guyot (Jan 10, 2017)

Nicely done. So easy.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------

